# Tattoos



## RenardGris (Aug 11, 2010)

What's your opinion on tattoos? Would you get one? What of? Why? Where?

Thinking of getting one. Wanted to know the consensus on ink.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm slightly interested in getting a tattoo of this.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 11, 2010)

It's a big decision. It's with you forever, so if you get one obviously you'd better like it and you'd better have thought about it. I don't get how people can just go "Hey, guys, lets go get tattoos!" and then spontaneously get something drawn on their body that will be there for the rest of their lives. 

I've thought about it. If I got a tattoo, it'd be on one of my shoulder blades, and it would be of a wolf. Prolly just a wolf face. I can't decide if I'd rather it look realistic or cute. Prolly something in between.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 11, 2010)

I plan on getting a couple at some point, but prolly not for at least a year, IDK. I would immediately buttt I'm still waiting to get deployed in the air force.

I'm going to get two thumbprint sized stylized wings just above the bone of my ankles, not necessarily a 'fursona' tattoo, but because I've always, always been enamored by anklewings. (Which is why my fursona has them) 

Maybe in 5 years, if I'm still actually represented by Ticon, I might get tramp stamp wings to match and make it actual fursona tattoos, but that's only if I keep the character long enough that it actually makes an impression on me and is considered something 'important' in my life. 
And even if I do ditch that representation, the wings will still be a cool tattoo.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 11, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> It's a big decision. It's with you forever, so if you get one obviously you'd better like it and you'd better have thought about it. I don't get how people can just go "Hey, guys, lets go get tattoos!" and then spontaneously get something drawn on their body that will be there for the rest of their lives.
> 
> I've thought about it. If I got a tattoo, it'd be on one of my shoulder blades, and it would be of a wolf. Prolly just a wolf face. I can't decide if I'd rather it look realistic or cute. Prolly something in between.


 
Totally agree. It's gotta be something meaningful to me. Still trying to figure out what that is...

Dig your idea though. Go realism.


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Tattoos are bitchin


----------



## Machine (Aug 11, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I'm slightly interested in getting a tattoo of this.


Either that or its predecessor, Trollface.jpg.

I'm actually not too much of a tattoo person.


----------



## Cam (Aug 11, 2010)

Once i figure out how to insert pictures then i can show what im gonna be getting


----------



## Glitch (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll just design my own.
I did one for my mother a while back, and I'm going to so some for my fag pride and all that.

But there is no way in hell that I am going to cover my body in ink.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 11, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Either that or its predecessor, Trollface.jpg.
> 
> I'm actually not too much of a tattoo person.



That is the predecessor of Trollface.


----------



## Machine (Aug 11, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> That is the predecessor of Trollface.


I know, I mixed up sucessor and predecessor. Lacking in nutrition does that to me, sort of.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 11, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Once i figure out how to insert pictures then i can show what im gonna be getting


 
Just copy the image url, then paste it in between


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 11, 2010)

I want this ~~> http://media.photobucket.com/image/blue triforce/Zyke_04/blue_triforce.jpg between my shoulder blades. And the always classy "Your Name" on my ass.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 11, 2010)

I personaly wouldn't mind one but what happens when you get old and wrinkly?
Tattoo's would turn into a proportion puzzle ^^

Edit: Also be sure the person doing the tattoo is capable you don't want to end up with something you would regret because the artist isn't up to scratch


----------



## Asswings (Aug 11, 2010)

sigma said:


> I personaly wouldn't mind one but what happens when you get old and wrinkly?
> Tattoo's would turn into a proportion puzzle ^^


 When you're that old, will you really give a shit?


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 11, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> I want this ~~> http://media.photobucket.com/image/blue triforce/Zyke_04/blue_triforce.jpg between my shoulder blades. And the always classy "Your Name" on my ass.


 
I'm thinking of getting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that.


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 11, 2010)

sigma said:


> I personaly wouldn't mind one but what happens when you get old and wrinkly?
> Tattoo's would turn into a proportion puzzle ^^




Well you could always lift up the disgusting wrinkled flaps of aged skin to show the tattoo.


----------



## PoopFairy (Aug 11, 2010)

If I wasn't a pansy I would get at least one tattoo... and some piercings.
I'd probably get something small and simple somewheres because I'm boring like that.


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 11, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> I'm thinking of getting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
... On your ass?


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 11, 2010)

lol, no...

Not sure where. Maybe on the underside of my forarm, maybe my wrist, left shoulder. Who knows?


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 11, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> lol, no...
> 
> Not sure where. Maybe on the underside of my forarm, maybe my wrist, left shoulder. Who knows?


 
The underside of your arm is the most painful, so I have heard. Wrist would be cool looking. But I still say your ass. Oh yeah.

Edit: Also, boney places, such as the spine, ribcage, feet and hands.

I think ivy wrapped around anything would look cool. Besides on an ass.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 12, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> lol, no...
> 
> Not sure where. Maybe on the underside of my forarm, maybe my wrist, left shoulder. Who knows?



Get it done in blacklight ink, under your left eye.

(Blacklight tattoos look like this under the blacklight, but are invisible in normal light.)


----------



## Machine (Aug 12, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Get it done in blacklight ink, under your left eye.
> 
> (Blacklight tattoos look like this under the blacklight, but are invisible in normal light.)


That's just awesome.


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 12, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Get it done in blacklight ink, under your left eye.
> 
> (Blacklight tattoos look like this under the blacklight, but are invisible in normal light.)




SHITTING DICK NIPPLES. I'm getting one of those on my back. Must do. A massive tribal triforce between my shoulder blades.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 12, 2010)

i have 11. i'm getting my next two (chestpiece and a hand tat) after i get a job. they're hardly permanent anymore, so the "IT'S ON YOU FOREVER" thing is null now. you can have them removed with a cream now for christ's sake.
so yea dude, go for it. it's really not something people ever "regret" unless you get someone's name or something stupid like that. or get a shoddy artist to do yours.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 12, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> The underside of your arm is the most painful, so I have heard. Wrist would be cool looking. But I still say your ass. Oh yeah.
> 
> Edit: Also, boney places, such as the spine, ribcage, feet and hands.
> 
> I think ivy wrapped around anything would look cool. Besides on an ass.


 
Lol, don't need an ass tat. We'll see ;3


----------



## Asswings (Aug 12, 2010)

Amphion said:


> That's just awesome.



I have a friend with one, it's pretty neat. The only problem is that you can't see it when it's being applied, sooooo the lines were a little screwed up. Not that you really notice, too busy going OOO AHHH over it suddenly being there and glowing.


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 12, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Lol, don't need an ass tat. We'll see ;3




Mkay X3 Asses. Good word.

But if you get one, do show. 

Sounds secksy Harley, can you see the tat stretching your boney bones? Oh murr


----------



## Machine (Aug 12, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I have a friend with one, it's pretty neat. The only problem is that you can't see it when it's being applied, sooooo the lines were a little screwed up. Not that you really notice, too busy going OOO AHHH over it suddenly being there and glowing.


Haha.

I thought it'd be cool to have a tattoo like that on my eyelids to look like eyes. But those are my eyelids, you know. :I


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 12, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i have 11. i'm getting my next two (chestpiece and a hand tat) after i get a job. they're hardly permanent anymore, so the "IT'S ON YOU FOREVER" thing is null now. you can have them removed with a cream now for christ's sake.
> so yea dude, go for it. it's really not something people ever "regret" unless you get someone's name or something stupid like that. or get a shoddy artist to do yours.


 
My buds have been trying to get me to get one for a while now. Think I'm gonna go for it.


----------



## Pine (Aug 12, 2010)

i plan on getting one with this design







and the cool thing is that it might be done by my friend's dad, so I get a discount


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 12, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> My buds have been trying to get me to get one for a while now. Think I'm gonna go for it.


 
do it dude, it's fun. :3 you'll want more. and yea, i'd stick with a place like your wrist. the closer you are to bone, the more it'll hurt, and on areas not often exposed (underarm, thigh, junk), its gonna hurt a lot more


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 12, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> My buds have been trying to get me to get one for a while now. Think I'm gonna go for it.




Get a tiny penis on your penis to make your penis look larger. Or a tiny ass on your ass to make your ass look niggerlike.


----------



## Cam (Aug 12, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> Get a tiny penis on your penis to make your penis look larger. Or a tiny ass on your ass to make your ass look niggerlike.


 

THIS


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 12, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> do it dude, it's fun. :3 you'll want more. and yea, i'd stick with a place like your wrist. the closer you are to bone, the more it'll hurt, and on areas not often exposed (underarm, thigh, junk), its gonna hurt a lot more


 
Lol, ever since The Hangover came out we started calling ourselves "The Wolfpack" and we're thinking of all getting matching wolf paws on our right pecs.


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 12, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> THIS



<333 You know you're my best pal.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 12, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Haha.
> 
> I thought it'd be cool to have a tattoo like that on my eyelids to look like eyes. But those are my eyelids, you know. :I



I'm a huge fan of the bones/veins ones, but I don't think I want to ever get something that huge. The one my friend has is a spider. If anything, I'd probably get quote about seeing the world on the inside of my wrist in blacklight. But I'm getting ankle wings first.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 12, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Lol, ever since The Hangover came out we started calling ourselves "The Wolfpack" and we're thinking of all getting matching wolf paws on our right pecs.


 
pecs are gonna be a good place to get one if you have muscle there.


----------



## Pine (Aug 12, 2010)

what about having Elmer Fudd on your right butt cheek, rabbit tracks leading to your butt hole, and a word bubble over Elmer's head that says "I know you're in there, wabbit!"


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 12, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> pecs are gonna be a good place to get one if you have muscle there.


 
I'm a little bit of a gym junkie, so, yeah... haha,


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 12, 2010)

If and when I stop hemmoraging money, I promise myself to get one.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a pretty big tattoo of the 80's McDonald's mascot Mac Tonight on my arm. I love it to death!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4000902/

I'm looking forward to getting more.

I'm also enjoying the bonus of getting free food every time I go to McDonald's. Haha.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 12, 2010)

IsabellaPrice said:


> I have a pretty big tattoo of the 80's McDonald's mascot Mac Tonight on my arm. I love it to death!
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4000902/
> 
> ...



That is pretty fucking amazing.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 12, 2010)

IsabellaPrice said:


> I have a pretty big tattoo of the 80's McDonald's mascot Mac Tonight on my arm. I love it to death!
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4000902/
> 
> ...



I like McDonalds, but I'm not willing to become a walking advertisement for them.


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 12, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> what about having Elmer Fudd on your right butt cheek, rabbit tracks leading to your butt hole, and a word bubble over Elmer's head that says "I know you're in there, wabbit!"


 

Omg.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I like McDonalds, but I'm not willing to become a walking advertisement for them.


 
Aaaand that's what I'm for. ;D


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm actually thinking of doing a tribal eeveelution set... Sadly the specific color set that I'm looking for is almost impossible to find.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 12, 2010)

I currently have a little cartoon otter on my forearm (Harley drew it :3D) And my next one is going to be the Goosebumps logo (http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/96/Goosebumps.png) on my arm. Wewt.

Then a bunch of horror and las vegas realted ones with a few more goofy ones thrown in. C:


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd love to get one of the Beatles Apple.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 12, 2010)

Scruffaluffagus said:


> I currently have a little cartoon otter on my forearm (Harley drew it :3D) And my next one is going to be the Goosebumps logo (http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/96/Goosebumps.png) on my arm. Wewt.
> 
> Then a bunch of horror and las vegas realted ones with a few more goofy ones thrown in. C:


 
Aaaaaah so jealous of the Goosebumps idea. I collect Goosebumps stuff; I never thought of getting a Goosebumps tattoo. That would be incredibly awesome.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 12, 2010)

IsabellaPrice said:


> Aaaaaah so jealous of the Goosebumps idea. I collect Goosebumps stuff; I never thought of getting a Goosebumps tattoo. That would be incredibly awesome.



I am SO excited for it! I jut gotta get some money up, loool. After that I think Imma get a thing on my shoulder to make it look like my arm is sewn on and whatnot.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 12, 2010)

Scruffaluffagus said:


> I am SO excited for it! I jut gotta get some money up, loool. After that I think Imma get a thing on my shoulder to make it look like my arm is sewn on and whatnot.


 
Aaaah, man you are awesome. Really really awesome.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 12, 2010)

IsabellaPrice said:


> Aaaah, man you are awesome. Really really awesome.



I cannot tell if this is sarcastic post or truth post...so I'll just say thank you c:


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 12, 2010)

Scruffaluffagus said:


> I cannot tell if this is sarcastic post or truth post...so I'll just say thank you c:


 
No, I was being serious! I'm a really big Halloween fan, and a general fan of anything 'creepy.' I have a few characters with sewn on arms, so that idea is awesome to me. :3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 12, 2010)

I like WELL DRAWN tattoos on OTHER PEOPLE.

I hate, hate HATE poorly executed tats or questionable subject material. But hey it's your body right, if you want to turn it into an eyesore, go ahead
see here

I really like the super professional stuff, like Kat Von D does, the problem is that costs a fortune. If you go cheap you're definitely taking a risk, it should be something you save up for and put a lot of thought into. And not done just to make a statement, or because you were bored, etc. It should mean something.

Anyway I don't think I'll ever get one, it just doesn't really fit me, and the permanence of it really bothers me. I had a dream that I got some tattoos and they were pretty good but I wasn't 100% satisfied with one so I went to get it touched up and it got utterly RUINED, gah, glad that was just a dream.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 12, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I like WELL DRAWN tattoos on OTHER PEOPLE.
> 
> I hate, hate HATE poorly executed tats or questionable subject material. But hey it's your body right, if you want to turn it into an eyesore, go ahead
> see here
> ...


 
Haha, I love that website!

Aaaugh, people who get tattoos on a whim because they were 'bored' really annoy me. I would never get a tattoo unless it was something special to me and actually had thought put into the design and whatnot.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd get a ring of Nordic runes around my biceps in some hopeless attempt to honour my ancestors.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes I'd want to, but I have no idea what, so I won't get any for now.


----------



## Jw (Aug 12, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i have 11. i'm getting my next two (chestpiece and a hand tat) after i get a job. they're hardly permanent anymore, so the "IT'S ON YOU FOREVER" thing is null now. you can have them removed with a cream now for christ's sake.
> so yea dude, go for it. it's really not something people ever "regret" unless you get someone's name or something stupid like that. or get a shoddy artist to do yours.


 
This. 
If you're gonna get inked, please go check out some of your friends' results with the different places and find out who the good (and bad) artists are at the local joints. That crap is sometimes hard to fix, so you gotta be careful. Oh, and names are out.

My friend was talking up how he was going to have a killer tat of his family crest on his bicep. When he got it done, I'd never be able to say it to his face, but it looked like crap. He just went in and had it done by somebody he'd never heard about.

If you're gonna get inked for the first time, I've heard you need to aim for muscular areas and avoid bones. Hips are supposed to hurt, back of your neck is alright, but the spine is supposed to sting a bit. You can always go for the trusty upper arm, though-- that way you can potentially hide it during a job interview or in meetings with stiff-necked people that don't agree with them.

What to get? Get something like a giant bear riding a circus bicycle or something equally as epic. Crap, just pick something you want to get inked-- don't really give into any pushes from other people, make sure it's what you want-- it's your skin, after all. Seriously, don't get names tattooed-- those are just asking for trouble later on.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 12, 2010)

Feels good, man. 

Only got one at the moment, drew my own version of Thor's hammer. Might create a few snarlyfaec, bat tattoos as well.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 12, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> If you go cheap you're definitely taking a risk, it should be something you save up for and put a lot of thought into. And not done just to make a statement, or because you were bored, etc. It should mean something.



not always. one of the greatest tattoo artists i know is cheap, because he doesn't think it's necessary to charge outrageous prices for something he does for fun. and yea, tattoos do need to mean something, but i don't think they need to be some deep, profound story every time. if it's something you enjoy, you don't need a life changing reason to get it drawn on you. i have no profound reason for the toon patrol weasels other than that they're my favorite cartoon characters...hence them becoming my left arm sleeve eventually (two down, five to go!)

but at the same time, bored, shitty ones tell a story that something profound couldn't even touch. my first tattoo looks like total shit. my first eight do, actually. but i'm only getting one or two covered, and DEFINITELY not the first one, because it shows the stories on why i got each one, and what turned me on to tattoo art, which is going to be my career one day. kat von d has a whole leg she calls hey yearbook leg where she has her friends, even with no art talent, tattoo her, for memories. it's all in the story. some of the ugliest tattoos have more depth to them than any masterpiece could.



jwmcd2 said:


> My friend was talking up how he was going to have a killer tat of his family crest on his bicep. When he got it done, I'd never be able to say it to his face, but it looked like crap. He just went in and had it done by somebody he'd never heard about.
> 
> If you're gonna get inked for the first time, I've heard you need to aim for muscular areas and avoid bones. Hips are supposed to hurt, back of your neck is alright, but the spine is supposed to sting a bit. You can always go for the trusty upper arm, though-- that way you can potentially hide it during a job interview or in meetings with stiff-necked people that don't agree with them.


 
yea, you definitely wanna check around first. no doubt there...just as much with piercings.

as for places to avoid, avoid anything close to bone. the closer to bone, the more it hurts (rib tattoos are supposed to be one of the most painful. as are chestpieces if you're not muscular). best places are gonna be the tops of your arms or the muscles on your leg. and DEFINITELY take into consideration how easy they are to hide. i'm probably gonna have to wear longsleeves all the time at jobs because i have them on my lower arms. wrists are a neat idea, but they're VERY hard to conceal.


----------



## Jinva (Aug 12, 2010)

Tattoos are a personal decision. But I'm interested in getting one, but personally I wanna design mine first and well, probably all if I get more.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 12, 2010)

Got an estimate today. They said they could do the endless knot on my wrist for a matter of fifty dollars. Opinions?


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 12, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> Got an estimate today. They said they could do the endless knot on my wrist for a matter of fifty dollars. Opinions?


 
that's a good deal bro~ normally parlors do like a 75 chair fee minimum. be sure to tip, too. :3 i'd go with 15 or so for something simple. i tipped my last armpiece 30.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 12, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> that's a good deal bro~ normally parlors do like a 75 chair fee minimum. be sure to tip, too. :3 i'd go with 15 or so for something simple. i tipped my last armpiece 30.


 
A friend of mine's cousin is the artist and he does some really good work. He's giving me 50 percent off, so I figure I'd give him a 30 dollar tip since it's kind of a favor.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 12, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> A friend of mine's cousin is the artist and he does some really good work. He's giving me 50 percent off, so I figure I'd give him a 30 dollar tip since it's kind of a favor.


 
that's nice of you  :3


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 12, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> that's nice of you  :3


 
I try, haha. It's gonna be next week though, he's on a vacation.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm getting this as a backpiece to show my pride!






lol, kidding :V


----------



## Hellerskull (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't have any tattoos yet even though I want to, but my boyfriend don't want me to. He don't like the thought of having a crazy tattoos on me... Maybe little one is fine. I always want one since I was 16. :C My parents have lot of cool tattoos except few stupid ones like rune symbols and flaming dice (the one I regret about because I drew it, then later my mom want to tattoo it on my step-dad). I was 15 years old when I drew that flaming dice. :C I'm thinking of redraw one and have a professional do it for him to cover that ugly-ass tat. 

I don't know what tattoo I really want if my boyfriend allow me to have one.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 13, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Get it done in blacklight ink, under your left eye.
> 
> (Blacklight tattoos look like this under the blacklight, but are invisible in normal light.)


 
O_O

Awesome! *G*


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 13, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I'd get a ring of Nordic runes around my biceps in some hopeless attempt to honour my ancestors.


 
Just make sure you know what the runes mean if you get it done.  I'd never ink runes into my skin otherwise.  Rune Magick is enhanced by blood.  it's partially why I refuse to design tattoos based on esoteric/occult symbols and runes/ogham.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> What's your opinion on tattoos? Would you get one? What of? Why? Where?
> 
> Thinking of getting one. Wanted to know the consensus on ink.



I don't have any tattoos. If I was to get one it would be a squirrel on my forearm. (Normal squirrel not an anthro squirrel)


----------



## Icky (Aug 13, 2010)

This might be a cool one to get.

However, that style can turn right the fuck around into being really creepy.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't have any tattoos. If I was to get one it would be a squirrel on my forearm. (Normal squirrel not an anthro squirrel)


 
you should get this one!
http://ugliesttattoos.com/2010/04/20/funny-tattoosnot-the-brightest-idea/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> you should get this one!
> http://ugliesttattoos.com/2010/04/20/funny-tattoosnot-the-brightest-idea/



Lol!

Naa, I might like bikes a lot, but don't like them enough to have a tat of one.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 13, 2010)

I might consider getting a pawprint between my shoulderblades/scapulae.
If I don't mind being a furry for life, that is.


----------



## Cam (Aug 14, 2010)

My first one will be this on my left shoulder


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 14, 2010)

That black-light tattoo on the guys hand changed my mind from "no way ever" to "maybe"


----------



## Asswings (Aug 14, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> That black-light tattoo on the guys hand changed my mind from "no way ever" to "maybe"



It's invisible in anything other than blacklight too.
So like, you could have something like that and still have an office job.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 14, 2010)

RenardGris said:


> What's your opinion on tattoos? Would you get one? What of? Why? Where?
> 
> Thinking of getting one. Wanted to know the consensus on ink.


 
If you do get a tattoo, 1) *have good reason* 2) dont get a stupidly huge tattoo 3) get it some place where you can easily cover and look professional


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 14, 2010)

IsabellaPrice said:


> No, I was being serious! I'm a really big Halloween fan, and a general fan of anything 'creepy.' I have a few characters with sewn on arms, so that idea is awesome to me. :3



Yay! I love creepy stuff too, lol. I am just a sucker for anything spooky. 

But yeah, to insert an opinion, I don't see why pople and places freak out about tattoos nowadays. But it's like this dude I was watching on a video said "fifty years ago, a guy having a little stud in his left ear was fucking horrifying, much less tattoos (sailors and criminals!) and I think it's just a matter of time until we have CEOs with 00 gauges, full sleeves and a brass knuckle subdermal implant in their chest.

Well...maybe the last one is a bit far, but yeah, you get the point.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 14, 2010)

Ticon said:


> It's invisible in anything other than blacklight too.
> So like, you could have something like that and still have an office job.


 
Step 1: Tattoo whole body

Step 2: ???????

Step 3: Awesome


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 14, 2010)

Ticon said:


> It's invisible in anything other than blacklight too.
> So like, you could have something like that and still have an office job.



unless your office has a SWEET RAVE PARTY!



Koronikov said:


> If you do get a tattoo, 1) *have good reason* 2) dont get a stupidly huge tattoo 3) get it some place where you can easily cover and look professional


 
what's stupid about large tattoo pieces?


----------



## Minuet (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't have enough of an identity or anything I care about enough that I'd want it on me permanently.  Also, I have a fear of needles if I'm not sewing something.  I have to lie down when I get shots or have blood samples taken because I tend to pass out otherwise.  Heck, I don't even have my ears pierced, it's that scary.


----------



## Journey (Aug 15, 2010)

I have one on my left shoulder of a dragon. I'm actually thinking about getting another one a  on my back of a 5 tailed kitsune with a paint brush. The only thing I will recomend is if you're going to get one have it put somewhere you could cover it up if needed. I know when you get art you want to show it off but in some cases like trying to find a job it can cause problums.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 15, 2010)

I got a tattoo about 2 weeks ago: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4271055/


----------



## Rad (Aug 21, 2010)

"Good tattoos are not cheap.
Cheap tattoos are not good."

this should always be in the back of your mind whenever youre thinking about getting a tattoo. Now of all people i will admit that (with close to one sleeve completed) only about 10% of my tattoos mean anything specific, however that does not automaticly mean that they are not great works of art done by artists who have been inking for years on end. I love all of my tattoos and have made sure to brainstorm (when needed) with the artist ive chosen, about ideas on color, placement, and size. Dont ever feel pressured into getting a tattoo and always make sure its something you want (because getting one removed sucks and although getting a crappy one covered with something better is nice, its still never gaurenteed. 

I could probly go on about this topic but im lazy at the moment and will just say that.
Hope your experience is a good one!!


----------



## CelestiusNexus (Aug 22, 2010)

This.
http://media.photobucket.com/image/primal/yunie-girl/primalsymbol.jpg?o=108


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2010)

CelestiusNexus said:


> This.
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/primal/yunie-girl/primalsymbol.jpg?o=108


 
Why? Because it looks cool?


----------



## Slyck (Aug 22, 2010)

Don't have any, don't want any. Tattoos.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm seriously thinking of getting a Maple Leaf Tattoo now... It'd be quite awesome imho and random and badass.


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting a dive flag with a silhouette on it when I have enough money.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 22, 2010)

Tattoos can be awesome. But not when people smother every inch of their body with them. that and when you get old they all sag and fade. although i've heard old people say "I'm going to get a tattoo when i'm done sagging. That way it'll look better than if i got it 30 years ago"

Oh and some tattoo's should never of been drawn.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 22, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a dive flag with a silhouette on it when I have enough money.



God.

If they fuck up a dive flag, then that parlour should go out of business.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 22, 2010)

If I want to ruin every last bit of originallity on my body I can copypasta it and I can also put a tattoo on it.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 22, 2010)

CelestiusNexus said:


> This.
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/primal/yunie-girl/primalsymbol.jpg?o=108


 
PLEASE tell me you have a reason why...


----------



## Waffles (Aug 22, 2010)

I googled for "wyvern tatoo", fuck I feel dumb now.
But Wyverns are badass and would make a very meaningful tattoo, along with dragons. So long as you knew the real meanings behind them.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 22, 2010)

Waffles said:


> I googled for "wyvern tatoo", fuck I feel dumb now.
> But Wyverns are badass and would make a very meaningful tattoo, along with dragons. So long as you knew the real meanings behind them.


 
that's badical. it would look pretty sweet as an arm piece, with the wing wrapping around.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't get tattoos, or why people get them, what's the point. I mean in about 10 years your going to look at them and say "why did I get this?" It's just a permanent reminder of how stupid some people can be.
Although I'm not saying that all tattoos are bad and that all people that have them are stupid, I'm saying that tattoos can be a bad reminder of "worse" days


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 22, 2010)

A10pex said:


> I don't get tattoos, or why people get them, what's the point. I mean in about 10 years your going to look at them and say "why did I get this?" It's just a permanent reminder of how stupid some people can be.
> Although I'm not saying that all tattoos are bad and that all people that have them are stupid, I'm saying that tattoos can be a bad reminder of "worse" days


 
not really. in ten years, it's going to look the same, just a little faded. and, as i've said a dozen times, they can be EASILY REMOVED NOW. not everyone who gets a tattoo is stupid, it's all a matter of taste. your body is a canvas, why leave that so untouched?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2010)

A10pex said:


> I don't get tattoos, or why people get them, what's the point. I mean in about 10 years your going to look at them and say "why did I get this?" It's just a permanent reminder of how stupid some people can be.
> Although I'm not saying that all tattoos are bad and that all people that have them are stupid, I'm saying that tattoos can be a bad reminder of "worse" days


 To remind yourself who you were way back when. Ah, nostalgia~


HarleyRoadkill said:


> not really. in ten years, it's going to look the same, just a little faded. and, as i've said a dozen times, they can be EASILY REMOVED NOW. not everyone who gets a tattoo is stupid, it's all a matter of taste. your body is a canvas, why leave that so untouched?


 Uh Harley aren't most tattoo removals extremely painful, pricey, and can leave scars?


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 22, 2010)

Molly said:


> Uh Harley aren't most tattoo removals extremely painful, pricey, and can leave scars?


 
nawp.
http://www.wreckingbalm.com/


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> nawp.
> http://www.wreckingbalm.com/


 
I have reached tattoo removal enlightenment


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm getting a tattoo of this, most definately.

That, with the words "I tore out his world and threw him against the radiator.
Spider-Man was being such a stupid jerk"


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 22, 2010)

Molly said:


> I have reached tattoo removal enlightenment


 
iknorite? hoping to get some for a certain two pieces i REALLY want gone :v


----------



## A10pex (Aug 22, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> not really. in ten years, it's going to look the same, just a little faded. and, as i've said a dozen times, they can be EASILY REMOVED NOW. not everyone who gets a tattoo is stupid, it's all a matter of taste. your body is a canvas, why leave that so untouched?


I didn't say everyone who has a tattoo is stupid, I know lots of people with them, and almost every single one regrets getting it


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 22, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> nawp.
> http://www.wreckingbalm.com/


 
... Thank You... That makes my consideration of getting a tattoo that much better.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> ... Thank You... That makes my consideration of getting a tattoo that much better.


 
glad to help :3


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 22, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> glad to help :3


 
J/W have you personally tried it?


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> J/W have you personally tried it?


 
not yet, but i plan to. i have two i really wanna get rid of for room for bigger and better pieces. i'll definitely post up personals when i try it :3


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 22, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> not yet, but i plan to. i have two i really wanna get rid of for room for bigger and better pieces. i'll definitely post up personals when i try it :3


 
Well the sample pictures on the website got rid of the light colors but the darker ones are the ones that I'm afraid about... especially the outlines.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well the sample pictures on the website got rid of the light colors but the darker ones are the ones that I'm afraid about... especially the outlines.


 
i think it just needs an extra application to work. it might take a few times, but i'm sure it works.


----------

